# Question About Street Legality of Vehicle



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello!

I'm a single-mom with an immediate need for a "daily driver" vehicle. I purchased a 1973 baja beetle from a local, Massachusetts police officer. He stated that he used the vehicle as his own daily driver for a year or so without incident. However, he noted that the vehicle's wheels extend beyond the reach of the fenders by a few inches. He stated that some police officers do not consider this legal. He also cited a law that stated that the wheels could extend beyond the fenders if the vehicle was designed for off-roading and to some extent, this vehicle is. Hence, (and I may be leaving some of the argument out) the vehicle is street legal, because it has this dual purpose. What do other police officers think? This officer is providing me with a copy of a law to carry with me, and he believes I will be safe from excessive scrutiny.

Best regards,
Netrista


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

My answer is this. As long as your do not drive like an idiot and the tires are not excessively outside of the fender, I would think most officers may turn a blind eye.

However if you are plan on keeping the car for more than a year I suggest putting new tires on it may be a good idea.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

ch.90 section 7- no suitable mud flaps.


----------



## 14298a (Dec 8, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind, , *edit - Fight Club*

If you are stopped by an officer who does not accept that interpretation you will probably get a ticket and whether you are right or wrong will probably miss a day from work to contest the ticket.

And if you win in court the first time, you could then get stopped by other officers who don't buy that interpretation of the law and you could again get a ticket.

You are better off just replacing the tires.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Won't t fail inspection anyway?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

SOT said:


> Won't t fail inspection anyway?


Good point though, I know of some stations that would still pass it 8-[


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

94c said:


> ch.90 section 7- no suitable mud flaps.


Agree, if they extend beyond the fenders you need mud flaps..


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Jesus, some people use more energy trying to tip-toe around the law or find "loopholes" to keep them from changing whatever might be illegal. 99.99% of citizens follow the law without finding loopholes; how are you different?



Wolfman said:


> It doesn't matter if "some officers" consider this illegal, the thing to worry about is if the General Laws consider it illegal.


I couldn't agree more.


----------

